# Valcartier Thread- Merged



## Loadmaster (18 Jun 2005)

I am curious to know how much the average cost of heat and lights are for the PMQ's in Valcartier (duplex 3-4) and (Row house 3-4) are per month and what size the front and backyards are like.

Thanking anyone with info in advance.


----------



## JohnnySav (3 Nov 2005)

R22eR anyone from that regiment? How is Valcartier and how far is it from MTL or QC, hows the training, life, etc..?


----------



## Roger (3 Nov 2005)

It is about a half hour North of Quebec city, near Shannon, Quebec.


----------



## honestyrules (11 Nov 2005)

Never been posted to Valcartier myself, but I'm born in Quebec city.

I'd say more 20 minutes from Quebec. It is not a remote area in the middle of nowhere. Of course, it's better to own a car, but the bus stops at the main gate anyway.
From there, you get everything you wish (restos, nightlife, shopping malls...).

Remember that Valcartier houses a brigade, so the training should be ok (IMHO).

Montreal is 3 hours away though. You can go if you want to watch a hockey game (NHL), but besides that...


----------



## Jungle (11 Nov 2005)

JohnnySav said:
			
		

> R22eR anyone from that regiment? How is Valcartier and how far is it from MTL or QC, hows the training, life, etc..?


Valcartier is a 20-min drive from Québec City, with a highway leading right to it. As mentionned in a previous post, it's about a 3-hour drive to Montréal. The base has everything you may expect of a modern Military installation, and the trg area is outstanding, though not very large. Life here is very good, whether you are single or with a family.
The R22eR is an Infantry Regt... what else do you want to know ??


----------



## Hotwire (30 Mar 2007)

Im in the same boat, Im trying to budget, so the average cost of heating, electricity, and other services would be wonderful.


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2007)

you might try this thread

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22115.0/all.html?PHPSESSID=8d459edfabc7e6097fab863293464773

try using the search engine..... you remember the info you are looking for when you do your own research

Chimo!


----------

